# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Ból obojczyka

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Piszę odnośnie obojczyka, ponieważ od ponad roku chodzę na siłownię i od pewnego czasu przy ćwiczeniach odczuwam ból lewego obojczyka. Po siłowni jest jeszcze gorzej, ból nie ustępuje, dopiero po 2-3 godzinach nic nie robienia ból ustępuje. Nie mam żadnej opuchlizny ani siniaków, nigdzie się nie uderzyłem.
Proszę o pomoc i dziękuję.,.

----------


## Gorylek241

Polecam kontakt z lekarzem. Artclinique jak najbardziej jest tu trafną decyzją wiec oto numer 12 422 10 53.

----------

